# Installing Ryobi Pro Cut II



## ChrisBurke (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi All, anyone ever installed one of these on their whipper snipper? I have a MTD LT31C and wanted to install an easy line loading system, so I purchased one. Now, for the life of me, can't figure out how to detached the current head and attach this new one... Any tips??


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't even know what you're talking about. 
A weedeater?
Whatever it is, Google a manual for it (or ask the people where you bought it at).
I know, don't want to look stupid...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If that's a weed whacker--there is usually a hole in the shaft ,near the head,right above the guard--

Insert a driving pin or nail into the hole and rotate the head until the pin drops into the mating hole in the head---this will hold the head in place so you can remove the bolt holding the spool in place--

Might be left hand threads---

Clear as mud?


----------

